# My office, for fun



## jar546 (Sep 20, 2010)

Just used my phone for this one:


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 20, 2010)

I bet the plans don't get cold?


----------



## RJJ (Sep 20, 2010)

I half to clean my office  before I could put it on the net. Its hard to find a table or a chair!


----------



## Code Neophyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice resolution for a phone camera.  What kind of phone do you have?


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 20, 2010)

Not enough clutter Jeff, your a slacker. Also, not enough toys.


----------



## beach (Sep 20, 2010)

View attachment 201


This is on a Monday......you should see it on Thursday.....
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 201


/monthly_2010_09/Desk1.jpg.ba3898f50ecfdafdcec8b759b94fac50.jpg


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 20, 2010)

You have a bull horn?


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 20, 2010)

This is me at my office.


----------



## cda (Sep 20, 2010)

n///aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## cda (Sep 20, 2010)

chris kennedy

turn the book 180 degrees     it says 5002 edition

""Quotes are from the 08 NEC unless otherwise noted.""


----------



## jar546 (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh Chris, the soil is to easy to dig where you are.

My truck is another story.  Total pig pen with garbage up to my passenger seat.  Pics to come!


----------



## jar546 (Sep 21, 2010)

Droid Incredible.  And this photo has been reduced.


----------



## Enginerd (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like a fire code violation.  I hope there are sprinklers.


----------



## Yankee (Sep 21, 2010)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Just used my phone for this one:


You must have just painted, cause you haven't rehung all those framed ICC certs yet . . .


----------



## jim baird (Sep 21, 2010)

Need to get Martha Stewart in there and decorate!


----------



## beach (Sep 21, 2010)

Doesn't everybody have a bullhorn?


----------



## cda (Sep 21, 2010)

I wish you would get to my bayada plans.

They have been in your office for a year now.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yankee said:
			
		

> You must have just painted, cause you haven't rehung all those framed ICC certs yet . . .


I don't have anything on my walls and never hung one cert before.  Hard to believe.  Maybe I will now.....


----------



## peach (Sep 21, 2010)

Peachs' office looks more like Beachs' office than jars!


----------



## beach (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey that kind of rhymes! Do you have a bullhorn too?


----------



## peach (Sep 21, 2010)

nope... just a big mouth..


----------

